

Here’s “something” we all can do (even if you hate guns) - BryanB55
http://blog.hsoi.com/2012/12/17/heres-something-we-all-can-do-even-if-you-hate-guns/

======
polemic
My reply, that might have been eaten by Wordpress:

\----

You make these too statements [in comments], seemingly unaware of the
implications:

“I don’t think we can blame guns, or taking God out of schools, or poor mental
health care” … “The best I can think is one of cultural difference and
societal structure”.

You’ve highlighted the glaring societal differences between the United States
and other western democracies that are high consumers of US media and culture,
yet don’t suffer from the rate of gun crime: gun control, secular states,
universal health care. And in the same breath you dismiss them?

It’s no wonder that many US citizens take the same view as yourself that: “We
must take this same acceptance of reality with active shooter or mass murder
situations”. Unable to challenge the underlying assumptions that guns, god and
the private sector are what’s best, you’re left to defend the status quo as an
inevitability.

Respectfully, I think that more can be done, than to ask kids to fend for
themselves.

------
aaron695
Or you could just not get caught up in to the hype and do something useful
like teaching your kids proper food health, deal with their mental health and
teach drug harm minimisation strategies.

~~~
TillE
Yeah. We're talking about a few hundred casualties and bystanders in the US
over the past 15 years compared to however many millions of students have gone
through the system in that time.

Self defense training is well and good for anyone, but I suspect you're far
more likely to be near someone who requires CPR (the example in the article)
than to legitimately worry how you might react to a mass shooting.

------
Mz
Quote:
[http://mobile.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/h/helenkelle1618...](http://mobile.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/h/helenkelle161862.html)

(I would copy and paste it here but I am on a tablet. Sorry 'bout that.)

~~~
polemic
> _"It is wonderful how much time good people spend fighting the devil. If
> they would only expend the same amount of energy loving their fellow men,
> the devil would die in his own tracks of ennui."_

~~~
Mz
Thanks!

